# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Rseau >  .net telnet negociation

## linke

bonjour 

j'essaye d'automatiser certains tache que j'effectue sur un serveur distant.
pour cela mon objectif est denvoy des commande en telnet 

pour l'instant je suis en train dtudier la ngociation pralable avant de se connecter

j'utilise wireshark pour sniffer mes paquet quant j'e me connecte avec le terminal Windows (commande telnet ip)
mon problme est pour l'envoi des commandes en vb.net 
en effet j'ai beau convertir des commandes en binaire, ils passent pas 
je joint un exemple 



```

```

les donne envoy sous wireshark  apparaissent avec ce format \357\277\275

----------

